# Articles - News Strories - Reviews, etc



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

Hi Everyone,

I am getting tired of seeing, at least in Canada how many of the so called car editorials, writers, reviewers never do an honest and complete job of reporting on the same class of vehicles to give their opinions.

Many of us do research before purchasing a vehicle and this forum is an great example of learning about Nissan Vehicles from honest everyday consumers from around the world.

Their are forums for every manufacturer and vehicle and it is pleasure to read these before one makes a purchase. 

I have been reading for a while the Driving www.driving.ca articles that appear accross Canada in our Major Newpapers.. mine being the Montreal Gazette.

Over the past year I have yet to see a real report on the X-Trail! In fact when this class of vehicle is talked about, dicussed or reviewed it never gets mentioned.

There is a book called the Lemonade Book ( About New and Used Cars) by Phil Edmunston (hope I spelled that correctly) who came out with wrong information about the X-Trail and I wrote to him, politely mentioning to him this forum, the members and the comment s about the X-Trail that have been made. He promised that he would look our Forum and make a proper clarification on his comments about the X-Trail in the next printing. 

We have to as consumers point out to the journalists that their testing is not real, it's not long term, its not actual life. Many people don't know about forums like ours and read these columns and well get the wrong information and this needs to be pointed out.

Phil was kind enough to listen and understand that many of us were very Happy about are X-Trail and he is willing to listen to the Good and Bad which have been few.

Is it so hard to review a car by reading articles/posts from members in this forum? Taking a car and driving it for a week will not tell you anything that a true long term report will... and we cover it here as do many other forums.

If any of you want to send a comment about the lack of X-Trail coverage to the CanWest News Service here is the link.

http://driving.canada.com/faq.spy#17

Please use this Topic to mention any reviews or lack of concerning the X-Trail, not only in Canada but all over the world. If Marc can bring over posts that show articles. reviews, etc that we have all contributed and found this would be a great place to post them.

I look forward to hearing your comments and to read what others have found.

Stephen


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Stephen,

The X-Trail has been in Australia since 2001 and from that time until today it is has been vigorously road tested, crash tested, safety tested and put in a challenge against other SUVs in its class.

The amount of information and reviews about the xtrail which has been published (and keep getting published) is amazing here, but as you say some reviewers don't have the full picture to be issuing bold statements about this car, as some of the tests where mainly conducted to promote other types of new SUVs that are being released to the market.

Having said the above, there are other quite good and detailed reports out there and I have listed many of these reviews on the Australian X-Trail Forum and they can be found in the Main Page of our forum by clicking on *Reviews*


----------



## ron519098 (May 4, 2005)

SCHESBH said:


> Please use this Topic to mention any reviews or lack of concerning the X-Trail, not only in Canada but all over the world. If Marc can bring over posts that show articles. reviews, etc that we have all contributed and found this would be a great place to post them.
> 
> I look forward to hearing your comments and to read what others have found.
> 
> Stephen


Lots of links to reviews are already posted within the "Hot Links" thread here.


----------



## XTrail1 (Feb 24, 2005)

Ha, someone who thinks like me! Even the reviewers at MSN Auto have yet to do a review on the X-Trail, but they have done just about everything else. I think the automotive journalist out there should wipe that stain of his nose and start paying attention to other brands than just Hyundai :asleep: Real reviews on the X-Trail come from here :thumbup:


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*ROTFL*

I can't stop laughing! What a great, honest and true post! Well said!..... and from the heart! 

Stephen




XTrail1 said:


> Ha, someone who thinks like me! Even the reviewers at MSN Auto have yet to do a review on the X-Trail, but they have done just about everything else. I think the automotive journalist out there should wipe that stain of his nose and start paying attention to other brands than just Hyundai :asleep: Real reviews on the X-Trail come from here :thumbup:


----------



## Avery Slickride (Jan 6, 2005)

The X-Trail got a very favorable review in the Ottawa Citizen not long ago. What I haven't seen in Canada is any head-to-head comparisons with other mini-utes.
If you do some casual Googling, you can find this kind of comparo from Oz, the UK and a few other places. I don't think I've seen even one that the X-Trail didn't win. Seems it's very highly regarded overseas.


----------



## X-Traction (Dec 21, 2004)

The scarcity of X-Trail reviews in North America is undoubtedly because it isn't sold in the US. Most car review, tire/rim, accessory etc places don't even list it. Like epinions.com.


----------



## ron519098 (May 4, 2005)

*X-Trail wins award for 2nd year in a row*

Need I say more??

Click here for UK's What Car Magazine verdict.


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*An Answer*

Well.. after sending a nasty eMail to all the Canwest Papers across Canada I received a reply!!! Here it is...

"Dear Mr. Holtzman. 

Your message was relayed to me. I can only speak for my own newspaper, but I can tell you that we in Ottawa have not seen any Nissan or Infiniti press vehicles in quite some time. While some people have
suggested that we borrow vehicles from local dealers in cases such as this,
that isn't practical -- dealers have an investment in their stock and are
understandly reluctant to give up a vehicle for the week -- and mileage --
necessary for a road test report.

Nissan has, very recently, made arrangements to resume sending review
vehicles to Ottawa. It's unlikely, however, that we will see an X-Trail.
Manufacturers generally focus on their most recent models in their press
fleets.

Thanks for your comments -- I hope I've been able to shed some light on how
we operate and why certain models may not get the coverage they merit. 


Editor, Driving section
The Ottawa Citizen newspaper
1101 Baxter Rd. Box 5020
Ottawa, Canada K2C 3M4
613-596-3719
fax: 613-726-1198
[email protected]"


I was happy to receive this reply and I am going to pass this on to Nissan Canada as well...now we know!

Stephen


----------



## Rockford (Jan 28, 2005)

Wow, you got an answer. Kudos!


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Montreal Gazette*

Hey here is a link to the Monreal Gazette Review of the X-Trail..

http://www.canada.com/montrealgazet....html?id=63df2087-281c-4e8d-bc0f-46c231e9421c


Stephen


----------



## ERBell (Aug 7, 2005)

Thanks for the links. I always like to see positive reviews on the X Trail.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

*Canadian Driver takes notices of us*

Well guys,

You have been waiting long enough to get a local review in Canada for the all mighty exy and finally the time has come for that review to surface and in what better way than to acknowledge both this forum and the Australian X-Trail Forum for all the hard work, resources and information posted by the members of both forums!

If this tells me something, it means that our forums are being referred to for reviews on existing and future model xtrails and they have become the most popular destinations on the web for such type of information.

Congratulations to BOTH forums for such a great achievement!! :thumbup: :thumbup: 

The article can be read HERE

I like what is says in the last paragraph. I wonder who's that "Australian xtrail driver" they're talking about hehehehehe 



> The X-Trail forum can be found here; it's located in a subdirectory with other Nissan truck models. It's a useful place from what I could tell, thanks in part to input from an Australian X-Trail driver who has a strong presence at this Australian X-Trail site (which I'd also recommend checking out if you're seriously considering an X-Trail).


----------



## ERBell (Aug 7, 2005)

Thanks for the link.


----------

